# Pulling a sterring wheel



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

Ok a simple task has got me wondering LOL
im trying to get the sterring wheel off my GT 14. i took the center bolt out but cant get the wheel off. Now cars and trucks all have hole to install a puller and pop the wheel off. how do i get the wheel off before i break something LOL. Angain any input you guys have would be greatly appreciated!
thANKS!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most steering wheels are splined - they might come off a bit tough. Steering wheels i have have the nut under the center cover of the wheel or thru the bottom part of the wheel .

Id put the nut back on the end of the steering shaft a few threads( as not to damage them) , spray a bit of PB blaster (wd40) in there and pull on the wheel while someone hits the steering shaft boltwith a hammer - it should jar loose.


----------

